# Choosing between two point & shoot cameras



## sugarrrushx3 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hi. I found two of my older point and shoots and I'm planning on keeping one and giving the other one to my friend. The thing is, I still don't know which one to give and keep because it's been awhile since I shot anything. 

The cameras are: Canon Powershoot A2200 and Canon Powershoot SD1300 IS. Based on specifications alone, which one would you keep and which one would you give away? And should I just buy a more recent camera, while I'm at it? I'm a bit on a budget, though.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 5, 2015)

I suggest you do a search for the specifications and that should help make the decision.


----------



## goodguy (Apr 6, 2015)

Both cameras are the most basic of basic, no real difference between them.
Which one would I keep ?
The SD1300 because of its IS.


----------



## bratkinson (Apr 6, 2015)

I just did a quick comparison of the two at CNET.com (I Googled them) and they are pretty much equal in capability.  The A2200 claims more shots per battery charge, while the SD1300 has Image Stabilization.  I'd definitely keep the SD 1300 for the IS.

Interestingly, the prices for each on ebay is totally wild for both of them...the A2200 varies from $40 to $224, and the SD1300 rom $21 to $333!  In other words...one can pick up 5 or 10 of each for about $40 on average.  Anything higher than $50 is throwing their money away.


----------



## tecboy (Apr 6, 2015)

Sell your p&s cameras and get yourself a dslr.  There are decent prices out there.


----------



## PalaDolphin (Apr 11, 2015)

tecboy said:


> Sell your p&s cameras and get yourself a dslr.  There are decent prices out there.


He has a point.  Once you view the world through an optical viewfinder, you may never go back.  Visit your local camera store and try out a DSLR for yourself; see if you like it.


----------

